# Sql-Редактор для написания запросов

## Loryk

Под виндой для работы с базами данных я использовал различные утилиты, среди них были специализированные редакторы запросов, на пример для орокла - есть программа Gelde-Edit, у него много преимуществ по сравнению со стандартным SQL+ , как минимум это "редактор"  :Wink:  Ну и всякие мелочи как автоопределение ошибок по выходным сообщениям оракла, подсветка синтаксиса, удобная работа с результатами запроса. Тоже самое есть из стандартных утилит для МС-СКЛ. Вопрс, собственно, следующий: Что есть под линуха, желательно быстрое по скорости общению с базами, и удобной для написания SQL, PL/SQL, T-SQL запросов, и удобным выводом результатов? Если много чего есть, то что посоветуете, и где достать?

----------

## Azik

Хм, на ум только mysql-query-browser приходит, хотя сам никогда не пробовал. Еще можно попробовать phpmyadmin

----------

## viy

SQL-Developer от ORACLE (free)

----------

## Loryk

Поставил SQL-Developer от ORACLE  - Спасибо, хоть и джава, но контору оракла я очень уважаю  :Wink:  Теперь нарисовалась проблема связанная с дровами ДБ, ничего не хочет ставиться без 4-ой (1.4) джавы, а она требует выкачку (флажок F), как обойти, если это возможно? Или необходимо на сане искать это старье и устанавливать в обязательном порядке?

----------

## viy

Если сказать emerge -pv =java...-1.4... (то, что с флагом F), то тебе скажут по какому адресу пойти, какой файл скачать и куда его положить.

Никакая это не проблема и обходить незачем!

----------

## Loryk

Ну по большому счету, просто хотелось не устанавливать 3-тюю по счету джава-машину, по тому и спросил "как обойти"  :Wink:  А то что емердж говорит где искать я не знал - спасибо, думал он как раз сам не знает где искать  :Wink: 

----------

## _Sir_

Посмотри еще TORA

Просто 

```
emerge tora
```

http://tora.sourceforge.net

----------

## Angel

Ставьте phpmyadmin.

Рано или поздно вы захотите управлять базой удалённо. На любом хостинге как раз это.

И логически, сервер находится удалённо(чаще), база на нём, смысл по инету конектится к mysql?, пусть база будет расшарена внутри, а ей управляет веб оболочка доступная снаружи. Так логично и безопасно.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Angel wrote:*   

> Ставьте phpmyadmin.

 

Тут про Oracle и MSSQL говорят, с MySQL проблем нет.

Сам сейчас аналогичной (MSSQL) проблемой озабочен.

----------

## Rion

можно phpmsadmin поставить. правда последний раз когда я ставил это чудо, оно мне показалось несколько глючным и малофункциональным.

щас юзаю dbvisualizer. единственное что огорчает, это отсутствие мастера выполненияя процедур

----------

